# long lines for greyhounds?



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

If I google this I get site after site telling me that you just cannot use a long line or flexi lead with greyhounds because they are dangerous. I can't really figure out quite why? 
My greyhound is very much not cat safe and I can't see me ever being able to let her off the lead, which is fine. But it might be nice for her to have a little more freedom so I though a longer lead might be the answer. 
She doesn't try to run after cats when on the lead, just freezes and goes on high alert with ears up. I'm sure if she was off lead she'd just go for it  So surely a longer lead would be ok for her?

(if i'm being really dim please tell me but be gentle :smile5


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello  long lines and flexis can be dangerous because they allow the grey to get up to some speed before locking or reaching the end- and that sudden jolt at speed can damage their necks. As well as this that jolt could easily yank a flexi out of your hands and if the grey is flighty the noise of the flexi rattling on the ground behind them may cause them to bolt. You could buy a good padded harness and clip the long line to that though which wouod be safer, but i wouldnt advise a flexi.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Greyhounds go from 0-40 in around 3 seconds, so having a long lead could be dangerous, especially if she is on a collar. Or she could jar your shoulder, or rip the lead out of your hand with such a good head start. My Greyhound once tried to force herself through a small gate because a cat jumped through the hole, ripping her pads and claws.

I don't think it's impossible to do though, if you are aware of the 'dangers'. What does concern me is that walking in the same places cats are found are not usually safe for dogs to be on long leads - ie residential roads. My girl is not cat or small furry safe either, but she's off lead in the parks with me a lot.

I found a long lead useless with my girl, she just walked beside me no matter how long the lead.


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks for the replies 
I was thinking harness rather than collar, and I don't really like the handle on flexi type leads as it's just your fingers holding the dog as opposed to a normal lead which i wrap around my hand. Might well be worth a try though, I shall have to think on this


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

laurahair said:


> If I google this I get site after site telling me that you just cannot use a long line or flexi lead with greyhounds because they are dangerous. I can't really figure out quite why?
> My greyhound is very much not cat safe and I can't see me ever being able to let her off the lead, which is fine. But it might be nice for her to have a little more freedom so I though a longer lead might be the answer.
> She doesn't try to run after cats when on the lead, just freezes and goes on high alert with ears up. I'm sure if she was off lead she'd just go for it  So surely a longer lead would be ok for her?
> 
> (if i'm being really dim please tell me but be gentle :smile5


i wouldnt use a flexi or a longline on a greyhound, as a longline may trick your dog into thinking theyll be loose and they could run, get to the end of the lead, and severely hurt their neck.

if you do want to use a long line then id invest in a harness rather than attach it to a collar, but even then id be very careful. my lurcher has a prey drive, but shes a working dog. i still have her offlead, but then she has no interest in cats or livestock so i guess im lucky.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

If you do decide to try a harness and longline combo it would probably be worth looking into a shock-absorbing extension - I've had a galloping dog yank a flexi from my hand and it really hurt!
Here's a couple off the top of my head:
X'tension for use with normal leads - Collarways  dog and cat collars, leads and harnesses, toys, bowls, dog health and grooming products
EzyDog Leads and Leashes


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

maybe a better idea would be something between normal lead length and longline length-does such a lead exist?


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I've a 12 or 15ft lead ordered off ebay where could specify length, used to use it with Hector on a harness round the woods to give him and little more room to explore, he was good there but in an open space he'd be more likely to run about. I gradually gave him more lead as I learnt how how he behave, however even with that length don't underestimate how fast they can move & force involved will be more than normal lead length. Hattie is far to prey driven for me to even try and throp would walk too close by. 
I think L/C has posted on similar threads about training commands before using a long line which seemed sensible. It can also be easy to get tangled in a long line and like a lunging a horse should not wrap line around yourself and wear leather gloves or you can get rope burn.


----------



## scruffymutt (Jan 11, 2013)

Thorne said:


> If you do decide to try a harness and longline combo it would probably be worth looking into a shock-absorbing extension - I've had a galloping dog yank a flexi from my hand and it really hurt!
> Here's a couple off the top of my head:
> X'tension for use with normal leads - Collarways  dog and cat collars, leads and harnesses, toys, bowls, dog health and grooming products
> EzyDog Leads and Leashes


I don't have a greyhound but think this might be the solution for me, as my bouncy youngster can get abit over excited at times and will charge around until he reaches the end of his lead (used with a harness) I hadn't concidered this before but think I will get one to try to save my arm and to prevent any injury to Winston. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I think a harness to protect the dog and a walking belt to protect you would be a good idea.


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

2Hounds said:


> I've a 12 or 15ft lead ordered off ebay where could specify length, used to use it with Hector on a harness round the woods to give him and little more room to explore, he was good there but in an open space he'd be more likely to run about. I gradually gave him more lead as I learnt how how he behave, however even with that length don't underestimate how fast they can move & force involved will be more than normal lead length. Hattie is far to prey driven for me to even try and throp would walk too close by.
> I think L/C has posted on similar threads about training commands before using a long line which seemed sensible. It can also be easy to get tangled in a long line and like a lunging a horse should not wrap line around yourself and wear leather gloves or you can get rope burn.





sharloid said:


> I think a harness to protect the dog and a walking belt to protect you would be a good idea.


great pieces of advice, thanks very much. I think 12ft would be more than enough, definitely would use a harness if i do so and i've been looking at walking belts for when we go running already


----------

